# Choctawhatchee River Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Left town at 0500 this morning to fish for mullet on the Choctawhatchee River. First fish in the box at 0612 and 2nd at 0620.Launched at Black Creek Lodge. 19 total for the morning. We quit at 1100. Hooked and lost probably 8 or 10 between partner and myself. 

Each of us broke a pole snatching a mullet 

No one at our spot all morning except us and only 3 boats at another spot when we cruised by them on the way back to the landing. 

This is the first decent mullet catch for me in many months.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice mess. You got skills my friend.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Its good to finally see someone catch some mullet. Hopefully, things are picking up.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

FishWalton that is the best report I have heard from the Choctawhatchee this summer. Fresh fried mullet are sure hard to beat. 
Geezer I went to Milton on Saturday afternoon. Hadn't ben in about 6 weeks. Got there about 3pm. I went to the mullet hole to catch some pinfish so I could set some lines near the mouth of the river to see if I could catch a flathead. Put out 3 rods and was covering my face with sun block when I noticed all 3 poles bouncing. Caught a dozen mullet in less than an hour and then the water started flushing out and the bite slowed. Ended up with 38. If I had got there about 2 it would have been before the high tide so I think I could have limited out.
Jerry went yesterday and caught 10. He said they started biting after 10am. I think if you went in the late afternoon this week you would do good.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks billyb and your report is a good one also. Maybe they are starting to return. It's been a long dry spell over here and it's good to be able to get the smoker out for fresh smoked mullet, fried mullet and mullet dip.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

nice mess....love me some smoked mullet.


----------

